# Color Theory For Artists



## better drawing

The exploration of color theory remains to some degree confounded, while coloring brain research is still exceptionally immature.
http://betterdrawing.com/color-theory/


----------



## just

On the surface, this link doesn't seem as useful for me.but I saved it for further reading also. Thanks.


----------



## Desdichado

*Justfor a change.....*

Suggested by listening to and watching a Cat Stevens song on Youtube. Just a bit of fun....


----------



## TerryCurley

Thanks for the Link. I just glanced at it but will read through it later today.


----------

